
Ask HN: Best First Steps for a Startup? - alistproducer2
I&#x27;m almost done with a prototype I believe has potential but I&#x27;m not sure of the best way to proceed with my idea&#x2F;product?<p>Anyone have experience they care to share?
======
Kinnard
Probably to find your first user. Get feedback from them on your prototype.
Startups aren't fungible so more info on your startup would help. Additionally
there is a wealth of resources on the Internet: some of my favorites:

 _How to Start a Startup:_ startupclass.samaltman.com Watch the whole series,
or you might regret it

 _Lean Startup:_ [http://theleanstartup.com/](http://theleanstartup.com/) Get
this book. If you're not a reader become one. Don't skim it; read it.

 _Founder 's Dillemma:_ [http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Dilemmas-Anticipating-
Foundat...](http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Dilemmas-Anticipating-Foundation-
Entrepreneurship/dp/0691158304) Read the whole book before you go get married
to a cofounder

~~~
alistproducer2
I have the Lean Startup and I must admit I'm guilty of skimming lol. Thanks
for the info/advice. I really appreciate it.

~~~
Kinnard
I knew it. Happy to help.

------
thakobyan
I personally feel that following your own intuition in the first days can be
more helpful.

------
Airspectral
The best way is to share your idea or prototype. In what it consists in?

------
testing15
The whole thing depends on what your product is, what problems are you solving
and what touch points have you identified for reaching out to your target
market.

------
asimuvPR
Who did you build it for? Who is the customer? If you don't know find a rough
definition. Then you know who to sell to and that is the important step :)

------
id122015
the basic idea of startups is making more than enough money and you do that by
seeking funding first. But once you do that you have to answer to somebody...
to shareholders. Also as things can grow, you'll have to manage employees.

ask yourself if that is what you really want. YCombinator is close.

